# Unexplained - CINII Abnormalities & cervical mucus



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi,

Bit of an embarrassing one this. ... I've been reading in a lot of places how important it is to have enough good quality cervical mucus at the important time to allow the   to swim through.

I have been looking out for these 'changes' but never notice any change at different times of the month.

Where is the cervical mucus made? And does the fact that I had treatment for CINII abnormalities following a smear test about 8 years ago have any significance? 
Could it damage the cells that make the mucus?
  
At my last consulation the doc didn't seem very interested in the fact that I don't see any mucus changes, but I am worrying that its something simple like that that is stopping   chances naturally.

Thanks in advance
Hun xx   
PS By the way I had loop diathermy treatment


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Hun

I dont know!

I will be doing a bit of research to try and find the answers to your questions!

In the meantime you may want to run this past Peter as well!

I will be in contact soon

Jeanette


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Hun

Sorry for the delay. Unfortunately I can only 'sort of' answer your questions.

The mucus is produded within the cervix in response to the increase in oestrogen during your cycle.

From information read, abnormal cells do not affect your fertility. It is possible that your cells have recovered from the treatment as it was a while ago, but I cannot be 100% sure. 

What treatment did you have?

Love

Jeanette


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks ladies.
I guess when you fall into the unexplained category, its easy to focus on things that are relatively unimportant. Treatment was about 8 years ago, and all my smears have been fine since . 
I'll ask my GP and stop worrying!
Hun x


----------

